# Local kids ski club looking for help from boating community



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

C’mon folks show some support for Sunlight Winter Sports Club, now I am not at all affiliated with SWSC but I was involved in a similar program in southern CO, Wolf Creek to specific, and while I never made it to racing on the World Cup circuit it did provide a great foundation for my involvement in skiing that continue to be strong some 50 years later, so vote to help the kids of SWSC also don’t forget to watch the video is pretty good as well. It would be great if they won the Grand Prize!....


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Vote cast.

I learned to ski at sunlight over 25 years ago, I love that mountain and y'alls program sounds great for the kids!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Looks like you have to be a Facebooger to vote or view it.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you all for the support so far. Here is a more direct link


http://woobox.com/j4q543


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Done


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I didn't sign in and I think it took my votes (one yesterday and one today...)? Just hit skip and then click on the vote button for the sunlight video.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you everyone who has helped so far. Here is another way to get there.

http://woobox.com/j4q543/vote/for/5749001


----------

